# Jeep won't start



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Initially I thought the battery was going because for the last couple of days it's been having a hard time turning over. Now it doesn't do anything when I turn the key. But I don't think it is the battery because everything has power, the radio works and the headlights are really bright.
I'm thinking it's either the starter of the cylinoid but I want to know if it's possibly something else. :4-dontkno


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i see you are still online.

let's get right on top of this one.

does it click? anything at all?

right off, it sounds like a bad solonoid, but could be a bad ignition switch as well.

as it was starting to mess up, what exactly would it do, turn slow, or just sometimes not turn till you turned the key dozens of times?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

There is absolutely no click. When it did start it turned over immediatly with the first turn of the key. It just seemed to get slower with each day that went by until now.

So basically it just turned slow.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

wow, and now no click at all....

hmm, when you turn the key to the start position, do the lights dim out?

if you feel brave, you can take a screwdriver and carefully touch the 2 large contacts on the solonoid and see if it turns.

if it does, then you might want to see if there is a key signal coming to the solonoid, do this with a test meter, and ground it to the engine, and then connect the meter or test light to the tiny terminal on the solonoid, and then set the meter in a place you will be able to see it, and turn the key and make sure a signal is making it there.

a test light is a better indicator of the quality of the connection, and can show you if there is a fault when load is applied.

if there is a signal to this terminal, and the starter turns when you cross it's terminals manually, then it's a bad solonoid. (which is usually sold only as part of the starter, but on an amc/jeep, you might luck out, since dodge loved removable solonoids.)


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

My wife is here to pick me up so I'll have to figure this out later. Thanks for your help so far.


hmm, when you turn the key to the start position, do the lights dim out? *No*


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

To rule out the battery, take it out and take it to Autozone and have it tested.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I think they also test starters so it's worth a try. Anothiner thought, born because of the no-click-thingy, would be a short that finally took it's toll.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

SFS, what year and engine is your Jeep?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Midnight Tech said:


> SFS, what year and engine is your Jeep?


1995 Wrangler 4cyl 2.4


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Researching....


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

SFS, I looked here at work at that starter...the solenoid is detachable but we had no listing on it...pull the starter and have it tested at the local parts store.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey MT Thank you for all your help. I did take out the starter and had it checked. That was the problem so for $114.99 my Jeep is back on the road. :smile:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

That's not a bad price!
Glad that got you back on the road!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i had a feeling it was the starter.

good to hear it's running again.


----------

